# Thermometer Websites



## nmayeux (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a list of thermometer websites.  I have the NuTemp remote thermometers.  If you have a company or product to add to the list, just post it, and I will add it.

NuTemp Thermometers
http://www.nu-temp.com/

Maverick Thermometers
http://www.maverickhousewares.com/th...mote_therm.htm

Thermapen (This is on my wish list!)
http://www.thermoworks.com/products/...tpen_home.html

Fluke Thermometers
http://us.fluke.com/usen/products/FoodPro+(Europe).htm?catalog_name=FlukeUnitedS  tates&Category=FTHE(FlukeProducts)

Taylor Thermometers
http://www.taylor-enviro.com/consume...kitchenth.html

Comark Instruments (Search thermometers)
http://www.comarkltd.com/usa/group.php

Polder Thermometers
http://www.polderonline.com/catalog/...ers/?id=google

Pampered Chef
http://www.pamperedchef.com/our_prod...ategoryCode=KW

Cooper Thermometers
http://www.sanitationtools.com/Category.asp?Category=78


----------



## Dutch (Aug 2, 2006)

Noah, Since this post is a good resource for thermometer, I made it a 'sticky' so it won't get lost in the back pages.


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks again Dutch!  You are always saving the day...


----------



## shortrib (May 25, 2007)

Here is a thermometer site I found yesterday looking for parts for building my smoker.

http://kck.com/bbq_thermometer_barbe...ure_gauge.html


----------



## bbq bubba (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info Noah, nice collection
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Deserves a sticky!


----------



## oillogger (May 25, 2007)

Good idea Dutch!


----------



## skinnerc06 (Jun 6, 2007)

what brand or model thermometer do yall suggest?  Both for grill tempereatrue and meat temp.  I wanna get something with accurate readings


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the web site link regarding thermometers. I just ordered a
BBQ Temperature Gauge - 2 Inch for my Brinkmann all-in-one bullet type smoker. I'll post a Q View after install.
 a


----------



## flattop (Sep 28, 2007)

Great list you have there. The Maverick link isn't working. I found this link that does. http://www.maverickhousewares.com/

And by the way, just got the Maverick Meat Grinder and it works great. It plowed thru a 6 lb pork butt in no time for fresh sausage.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe that the  boiling water test is best and we (refrigeration and ac work) used to test our thermometers in a large glass packed solid with  crushed ice and then filled with water. Mix it a  bit  to help the water lose its heat to the ice.


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 24, 2007)

I know this is an old post, but I'll second the thermoworks products.  I ordered 2 thermocouples last week, and they are very solid.  The meat probe is a 6 foot long stainless steel tank!  Very accurate and very fast response.  Haven't tried it on a long smoke yet, only on the calibration bench....you know...the stove.

Not to mention the fact the that thermoworks folks put a little bag of jelly belly's in the box; that sold me on the deal!


----------



## kookie (Mar 4, 2008)

This is a great post.....Nice to have a place to look for parts and such..........


----------



## chaosmunki (Mar 16, 2008)

I just ordered three of these and am very exited to try them out!

http://www.amazon.com/Acu-Rite-Progr...5637800&sr=8-1


----------



## neens (Mar 16, 2008)

thought i would post this link i found for the oregon scientific aw131 for $35 each. looks like a good deal compaired to other prices i found for them.
http://www.ambientweather.com/orscawgrriwi.html


----------



## mr porky (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link.  I got mine last week and will try it tomorrow.  After shipping, it cost about $42 which is still cheaper than if I had bought it at the store.  Same unit about $50


----------



## katieh (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.ambientweather.com/orscawgrriwi.html

I want to buy a really good thermometer for my boyfriend. This one you can use for smoking too because it says 
*BBQ Thermometer / Oven Thermometer*


----------



## cruizer (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow are those gold plated. 180 Bucks!


----------



## fishawn (Feb 25, 2009)

My Polder quit on me about 2 months ago, I sent it back for replacement & still have not heard back from them. I sent them an email today. Not the best customer service so far.

Anyhow, what would y'all suggest for a thermo that is durable & reliable?
and may have someone working in customer service...


----------



## justsmoke2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Heres a better one for the Nu Temp.  I just ordered a a set for a friend the prices are still good for a good savings.

http://www.nu-temp.com/tvwb/

I highly recommend these/


----------



## hdflame (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.bbq-book.com/store/html/et-73.html
Maverick ET-73
Dual probe remote thermometer
$44.95

I like this one because it has two probes.  You can put one in the meat and one on the grate to monitor smoker temp.

Bobby


----------



## rodinbangkok (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't like any of the home type products, they just don't last.  We use probes wire and controllers from Omega.  If your just looking for info this is a great site also.  This also allows you to integrate your equipment for profile tracking that is required when doing commercial products.

http://www.omega.com/temperature/tsc.html


----------



## seenred (Aug 15, 2009)

Just bought a Maverick ET-73 at:  www.thekitchenstore.com 
39.99 plus shipping.  Prompt delivery no concerns with the service I got.  I recommend this site, and will do business with them again.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 1, 2010)

I updated a few pages


----------



## cromag (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you just run the nu temp into the chamber and place it on the cook surface?


----------



## mike65 (Oct 26, 2013)

nmayeux said:


> Here is a list of thermometer websites. I have the NuTemp remote thermometers. If you have a company or product to add to the list, just post it, and I will add it.
> 
> NuTemp Thermometers
> http://www.nu-temp.com/
> ...


Maverick Website address has been changed.  Please choose this one: http://www.maverickhousewares.com/


----------

